# Nine pointed star



## Roy_ (Oct 9, 2014)

Goodmorning all (at least, here it is morning). I have a short question for you.

I am working on a tattoo design which gets 'a Masonic touch'. It involves a nine pointed star formed out of three triangles. The symbol has 'non-Masonic' significance to me _and_ it is a reference to a certain person (it is part of the person's ex libris which seems Masonic), but I also intend to use it in the general way of a flaming star. I wonder if in a Masonic context, this star does not happen to refer to a certain Rite or degree that I might never reach, or if the star indeed also has a more general context.

Please don't tell me anything I need not to know as an EA. I already suspect that the ex libris refers to a degree in the AASR, but I need not know the details. I am only curious if using the star would automatically be more than a vaguely meant reference to FM (I don't want it to be obvious), apparently claiming some degree that I have not reached.


----------



## Morris (Oct 9, 2014)

You're good to go!


----------



## Roy_ (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you Morris!


----------



## Zaden (Oct 9, 2014)

It does come up in the AASR at least a time or two, but nine pointed stars pop up in a number of places (with or without the interlinked triangles), the Baha'i faith, the Kabbalah/Qabala, Witchcraft, etc.


----------



## Roy_ (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you Zaden. I am aware of the three triangles in different contexts. That is one reason to use it. My only concern was that it would not be a 'he, I'm a 19th grade AASR' symbol to some Masons, since I intend to use it as a more general reference to the G-star and another three-triangles symbol.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 9, 2014)

Go for it.


----------



## Roy_ (Oct 10, 2014)

Thank you too. I'll continue my scetching.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 14, 2014)

It doesn't matter Hes clandestine anyways


----------



## Roy_ (Dec 15, 2014)

Thank you JD.

Still I wouldn't want to use a symbol that has a specific meaning for _you_.


----------



## Rick Carver (Dec 15, 2014)

The ancients associated the number 9 with the goddess or female aspects of divinity. In modern times, Spiritualists have to associate this number with the unconscious. In our life experience, the Nine is like a regulator, helping us to process the discrepancies between the 7 (feeling/experience) and 8 (logic/reasoning). At times, nine pulls us toward the seven, where experience becomes the guiding force. At other times, it pulls us toward the “figuring-it-out” process of the eight. Because of this, the nine can be seen as the interface between the inner and outer self.

Planetary Aspect: The Moon. 
Color: Violet.

The interlocking 9-pointed star symbol can be found on the apron of the Grand Secretary of Texas.
This is the same symbol found on the jewel of the 33 Degree of the Scottish Rite.
It is also used on the symbol of the Royal Order of Scotland.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 16, 2014)

Rick Carver said:


> The ancients associated the number 9 with the goddess or female aspects of divinity. In modern times, Spiritualists have to associate this number with the unconscious. In our life experience, the Nine is like a regulator, helping us to process the discrepancies between the 7 (feeling/experience) and 8 (logic/reasoning). At times, nine pulls us toward the seven, where experience becomes the guiding force. At other times, it pulls us toward the “figuring-it-out” process of the eight. Because of this, the nine can be seen as the interface between the inner and outer self.
> 
> Planetary Aspect: The Moon.
> Color: Violet.
> ...


Great info.


----------



## Roy_ (Dec 17, 2014)

Rick Carver said:


> This is the same symbol found on the jewel of the 33 Degree of the Scottish Rite.


Indeed I noticed, but I wanted to be sure that the symbol is not_ specific_ for that degree, as it saying: he I'm a 33'er (which I'm not).
In other ways the symbol has meanings to me, that's why I started scetching with it.

Thank you for the info.

Roy


----------

